# Fermaid-A or Fermaid-K?



## skyfire322 (Nov 22, 2017)

I decided to go with the R-HST yeast for my Riesling, and they're recommending the use of GoFerm with Fermaid-A. I've checked the instructions on how/when to use it. The usage recommendations look similar, but I can't seem to find anything on if one could be substituted for another.

Essentially, I'm just curious to see if either or would work.


----------



## stickman (Nov 22, 2017)

For the most part they are interchangeable, Fermaid A provides several sources of nitrogen, the K version has additional micro-nutrients. Both A and K are used in addition or instead of Fermaid O, when starting must nitrogen is known to be very low.


----------



## skyfire322 (Nov 22, 2017)

stickman said:


> For the most part they are interchangeable, Fermaid A provides several sources of nitrogen, the K version has additional micro-nutrients. Both A and K are used in addition or instead of Fermaid O, when starting must nitrogen is known to be very low.



Thanks for that! That definitely clears things up for me.


----------

